# Wet Sanding my cutting board



## Burl Source (Oct 6, 2012)

The cutting board I use at home is a single piece of flat sawn Maple.
So the cutting surface is a lot like an edge grain cutting board.
I was determined to find out if the board could be kept flat if given a bit of care.
I started out with giving the board a few coats of oil, then nothing else.

I have been using it for several months now and it is still flat and looks good.
Partially because of care, partially because of accidentally wet sanding the board.

Whenever I use the cutting board I go to the sink with running water and a green scrubbing pad.
I rub down both sides of the board and the edges with the green pad to make sure it is clean before cutting anything on it.
After I finish using it I do the same thing with the running water and green pad.
When not in use it is stood upright on edge. This way It can dry evenly on both sides and not warp.

I was just noticing that the board looks as good or better than it did when I first started using it.
I hadn't thought about it, but the green pad is an abrasive and I have been wet sanding the board every time I use it.
Wasn't intentional but it seems to work well for keeping the wood looking good.


----------



## Deckhand (Oct 6, 2012)

Interesting never thought about it. I use a green scrubby sponge on mine too.


----------



## DWSmith (Oct 6, 2012)

Try this - Get some wet/dry sandpaper in 220 to 320 grit. Apply a coating of mineral oil and sand away. The oil will act like a lubricant and will take debris away and leave the board silky smooth. You will know when you are finished when the paper makes less to no noise as it cuts. BTW This is what body shops do before they spray the sealers, primers and paints.


----------



## Deckhand (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks for the good advice. I love my board from you.


----------



## Burl Source (Oct 6, 2012)

The BoardSMITH said:


> Try this - Get some wet/dry sandpaper in 220 to 320 grit. Apply a coating of mineral oil and sand away. The oil will act like a lubricant and will take debris away and leave the board silky smooth. You will know when you are finished when the paper makes less to no noise as it cuts. BTW This is what body shops do before they spray the sealers, primers and paints.



I have never tried wet sanding with mineral oil.
I will try it out on a piece of walnut I set aside to use for a bigger board.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Oct 6, 2012)

I oiled and board buttered my mother's black walnut board for her today; looks outstanding.


----------



## mr drinky (Oct 6, 2012)

Johnny.B.Good said:


> I oiled and board buttered my mother's black walnut board for her today; looks outstanding.



Only on KKF can someone brag about oiling up his mother's cutting board. I love it -- and I do the same thing 

k.


----------

